# System Service Exception error on Windows 8.1



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

All of of sudden it goes blue screen and says SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION and then forces a reboot.
Having this error pop up every couple of days.
I tried completely wiping the hard drives and reinstalling Windows fresh, and the error is still occurring. 
Unable to pinpoint what is triggering it. Sometimes when playing a game, sometimes while watching a movie, or even just using the internet. 
Graphics driver is up to date.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16281 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 223 GB (165 GB Free); F: 1863 GB (1776 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., 970 PRO GAMING/AURA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there an error code? Is it a blue screen?


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

This is the blue screen it gives me before rebooting


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe

1. Run program as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
1. Click on Number of events
2. Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
3. Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
4. Paste or upload to next reply

Rename the first log file or it will be overwritten

Run this again 
Except at step 3. Select Application 
Paste or upload to next reply
Repeat but select Application

(Evert time you run this program it overwrites the log file so make sure to rename each log file before running)


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Here they are


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

There are several issues I am seeing but I have to make sure you have a valid Windows license due to the following error before offering any help

Installation of the Proof of Purchase from the ACPI table failed.

Please provide a screenshot information as follows

Go to start menu
type cmd
Right click on cmd and select run as administrator
Type slmgr /xpr and press Enter


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Requested screenshot


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Just had the blue screen again, was browsing the internet and watching a movie while it happened.

Here is another report like the 2 I uploaded earlier, with the error that just occurred.

EDIT: Scratch that, the timestamp is wrong. It appears that whatever error triggered the blue screen is not on this list.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok was the error the same or did you see it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please perform the following steps

Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers
3 Upload file to your next Reply

Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop
8. Upload the file or Copy and Paste the text to your Reply

Please download MiniToolBox by Farbar and save it to your desktop.
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/farbar/MiniToolBox.exe
• Right-click on icon and select
Run as Administrator to start the tool.
• In the main window please checkmark the following checkboxes:

○ List last 10 Event Viewer log;
○ List Installed Programs;
○ List Devices (Only problems);
○ List Users, Partitions and Memory size;
○ List Minidump Files.
• Click Go and wait patiently.
• Upon completion (a reboot may be needed) a file called Result.txt will be saved on your desktop.
Please upload the file in your next reply.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

The blue screen was the same as the original one, only said SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION.

Speccy link: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5GxXVmnriAEVkbkpNebaNMf
It says the Speccy file is not an allowed extension...

The other 2 requested files are attached


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay will checkout and get back tom. The speccy link is fine or you can compress and upload the zip file


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok great.
Thanks for taking the time, very much appreciated.

Have yourself a Happy New Year!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks you too


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey, you can go ahead and close the thread. 
My friend gifted me a copy of Windows 10, in hopes that it will fix this and other problems I've been having.
I figured that continuing to try and solve the issue at this point would be a waste of time, as I'm going to install Windows 10 either way.

Thanks for the help so far, I will return if the problem happens to resurface again in the future.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are welcome. Sounds like a good plan. Good luck. You have to mark as solved we cannot do that for you.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Installing Windows 10 did not work. 
New, much worse problem arose as well. 
Cannot even reach desktop anymore. 
First I got the service exception warning, then this new critical process died warning. It fails to auto repair. If I go into trouble shoot and 'reset this Pc', it fails that as well, regardless of the keep my files option, or the remove everything option.

Do I keep posting this here or should I start a new thread in the Windows 10 forum?


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Currently reinstalling Windows 10 again. Any clue what this might be? I'm assuming it had to be a hardware issue at this point. Could it be a piece that is failing, like the processor (even though almost every piece is barely a year old)? I have no clue what I should try next.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you happen to save that log file or a minidump before reinstalling. That would be helpful in determining the cause.

I would recommend starting by performing a memory test using memtest86 and a hard drive test with Seagate seatools or other good hard drive diagnostic tool

Then perform a clean install of Win 10 starting fresh. Do not let it perform any updates during the install. Download the main drives such as chipset, lan, sound from the mfg of computer or motherboad website. Download your driver for GPU from mfg. website.

Install the chipset drivers then restart computer. Install the lan, nic, wifi, sound drivers and restart. Then install the GPU drivers and restart.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

dckeks said:


> Did you happen to save that log file or a minidump before reinstalling


No, I was unable to get windows to boot at all after the blue screens started happening, reinstalling was my only option at that point, as no repair method worked.



dckeks said:


> Do not let it perform any updates during the install


I'm not sure how to stop it from updating while it installs. I don't remember it giving me the option.



dckeks said:


> Download the main drives such as chipset, lan, sound from the mfg of computer or motherboad website.


Sorry, I'm not sure what this means. I don't know what chipset, lan or sound drive I should be looking for.. Is this just a motherboard drive?
The graphics drive I always install manually from the manufacturers website.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

To stop it from updating either keep it disconnected from network or when it ask for the network login say skip for now.

You can get your drivers from here
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/970-PRO-GAMING-AURA/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

I've completed the tests for the hard drive and memory, no errors found.

Going to go ahead with the re-installation of Windows while holding back windows update.
Once I finish reinstalling and install the drivers you linked, what will be the next step?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sounds good. See where that gets you and let me know.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Everything installed and running. No problems yet, but it took almost 2 days before anything happened last time.

Do I just go on as normal until something messes up? And do I turn off Windows update and continue to prevent it from updating?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats good. I would recommend making a image backup of it now while it is working well. Then you will have a good backup to restore from if any issues. Its up to you, but I would probably disable Updates for a while anyway.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm not sure what's going on, but everything is taking a ridiculous amount of time, internet, opening folders, playing media.
It's like I'm on a system that's 15 years old. Restarting doesn't change anything. Could this actually be from not updating?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It is possible. If you created your backup image then I would let it update and test.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

No blue screens yet, but I haven't tried playing any resource taxing games yet. Going to do that over the next few days. 

I've had another problem crop up however. I wanted to ask if you think it's related the problems I've been having, but I suspect that this is not the case.
All of the sudden, I have multiple files, some media, some game files, that are now showing 0kb sizes, and the files cannot be accessed. 
All the files are on my exterior hard drive, and I assume it's the drive slowly dying, as I have had it for 3 or 4 years now. 
Already staring to back up what I can, I just wanted to mention it in case it was relevant to this problem.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am glad to hear things are working better. Sounds like it would be a good idea to test that hard drive. Keep me updated

https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

The disk in question shows up twice, which one should I be running the tests on?
And which tests should I run?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't know which drive, but I am assuming it is the one connect via USB?


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, sorry. Top and bottom ones are the same drive.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I am not sure why it is showing that way. It should not matter which one if the same. Make sure and run the Long test.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

So the hard drive is totally fried. After I had last posted, I noticed even more files showed 0kb size, and realized that the more I used the hard drive the worst it became. I had started to backup my important files, it was taking wayyyy longer than it should have. It would transfer for like 40 seconds, then stop for 10 seconds, again and again. I had saved almost all my irreplaceable files when it just stop registering as a hard drive. It still sounds like its running, but my pc can't see it anymore. RIP I guess.

As for my main problem, I still haven't had a chance to stress the system yet, but still haven't noticed any problems.
I had a question about this. I have about a dozen programs that I install by default on my system, to run things the way I want. The list is as follows:

WinRar
VLC Media Player
GOM Media Player
Classic Shell
GeForce Experience (installs with my graphics driver)
Search Everything
Mozilla Firefox
Chrome
Team Viewer
Steam
7+ Taskbar Tweaker

Razer Synapse
f.lux

The 11 programs on the top have been reinstalled in this Windows in the last few days, but I left out the 2 bottom ones on a hunch that one of them might be causing the problem. Is it possible that it is one of these 2 programs? Razer Synapse is a heavy resource program, but it's the only way to properly program my game mouse and keyboard. The other, f.lux, is a program which reduces the blue light on a screen. I like that one because I use the pc at night a lot, and am prone to getting headaches/migraines. 

Any clue if either of these might be the culprit?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I was afraid of that. I have never used the Razer program, but use to use f.lux without any issue until I moved to Windows 10 several years ago. Only way to tell if any programs causing issues is to remove test, reinstall test.

Are you still having the other issues or is everything else working for you?


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

No blue screens yet, and I believe all the slowness and other problems I was perceiving was due to the hard drive slowly dying (most of the work I do was on that drive).



dckeks said:


> use to use f.lux without any issue until I moved to Windows 10 several years ago


So you did have problems using it on Windows 10?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok good news. Never used on 10 I just use night mode


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Bad news my friend, the problem happened again last night.
I restarted, got one more bluescreen (wasn't able to take photo before it disappeared), then all has been working since the subsequent restart. 
Newest installed program was Spotify, over a week ago. 
I never ended up installing Razer Synapse or f.lux, so its not one of those. 
No clue what I might do next.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump and drag the contents to your desktop. If the minidump folder is not there or empty there may be a larger DMP file located at C:\WINDOWS called MEMORY.DMP which we can also use. If you have minidumps use them FIRST, andonly upload the full dump file (MEMORY.DMP) if there are no minidumps. The full memory.dmp is quite large so it is best to use file sharing such as dropbox, Google drive, etc and post the link.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

No minidumps unfortunately. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wbrk840ctejn95a/MEMORY.DMP?dl=0


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Why aren't you getting minidumps. Do you have it configured to save them?

Please make sure it is configured as shown in the following link:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5560-configure-windows-10-create-minidump-bsod.html


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok I configured it to create Minidumps.
Do I now wait until another crash to upload the Mimidump(s) here?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, please.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please run the following utility and upload the file. This will help determine if the minidumps will be created or not.

http://www.sysnative.com/apps/jcgriff2/WMI_recoveros_pagefile_jcgriff2_txt.exe


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Some how I missed you post #40 which included your memory dump file and it is still pointing to the nvidia driver as the problem.

Please try updating using the following driver:
https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/130631

I suggest completely uninstalling the Nvidia display drivers using Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU)

If you use the Nvidia web site be sure the "clean install" box is checked and only install the graphics driver and the physx driver.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, somehow I missed your last 2 posts entirely (didn't receive an email notification for some reason).
Haven't had another crash since our last correspondence, but I will follow your most recent directions and reinstall the graphics driver over the weekend.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem. Make sure to create a Restore point before hand in case the new one causes issues. New drivers are not always the best option in some cases.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey, so the blue screens started again yesterday. 
Got 1 yesterday (SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED)
Then today I got another one (SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION)
Followed by a second blue screen on restart (didn't catch the name in time), a THIRD blue screen on the following restart (another system exception). Somewhere in that mix it also said Windows couldn't load at some point, I pressed the power button to restart.

What is worth noting, is that all of these just started happening by coincidence after out last correspondence. I have NOT yet re-installed the display driver you linked in the last message. 
I wanted to confer with you before I do that.

I have attached the minidumps produced by these errors, the 1 from yesterday and the 3 from just now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let me check your minidumps tom and see if they provide some clues.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It seems to still point to a bad driver or program but I need more info to try and figure it out.

Step 1:
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

Save it to your desktop then run it.
Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
In the View Menu click on Select Columns
Check Verified Signer, Virus Total and Click OK
Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures, VirusTotal.com > Check Virustotal.com
Double Click on the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage
(Highest CPU Processes should be at the top once sorted properly)
Wait approximately a minute
Select Save or Save As from the File menu and save SystemIdleProcess.txt to Desktop
Upload the file to your Reply
Step 2:
Drivers List

Click on Start menu
Type in command
Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
Copy and Paste the command into the command console

Step 3:
How to perform Clean Boot - Test in this mode for a few days and see if the error or crash happens or not

To enter a clean boot state, type msconfig in start search and hit Enter to open the System Configuration Utility. Click the General tab, and then click Selective Startup. Clear the Load Startup Items check box, and ensure that Load System Services and Use Original boot configuration are checked.

Next, click the Services tab. Select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box. Now click Disable all.

Click Apply/OK and restart the computer. This will put Windows into a Clean Boot State.

If the clean boot helped you fix the error, Great! Else in the General tab, also click to clear the Load System Services check box, click Apply/OK and restart.

To configure Windows to use the normal startup state, simply undo the changes.

Best to always create a system restore point first!

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/what-is-clean-boot-state-in-windows


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey sorry, I wrote out my reply awhile ago and I guess I forgot to click 'post reply'.
I've attached the file requested in Step 1

I don't understand in your Step 2,, what I'm supposed to paste into the command console

As for the last step, I ran in it in clean boot for a week or so, and didn't notice a difference. It didn't blue screen, but it only happens maybe once a month now, so I'm unsure as to whether or not that helped.

I've been running the pc regularly since then, and had 1 blue screen error a few days ago. 
I'll upload the minidump from that as well.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I will check your minidumps. Here is what I need for step 2.

List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html

Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
Extract and Run the file
Select View Menu and Check
Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
Hide Microsoft Drivers
Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File

Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
Save as Drivers or other known name
Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)
Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
Upload the file to your next reply
Step 4.

Click on Start menu
Type in command
Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
Copy and Paste the command into the command console
msinfo32 /nfo "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\msinfo32.nfo"

Compress the msinfo32 file to .zip file
Upload the msinfo32 file from your desktop


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are the requested files


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This time your dump is pointing to an issue with bluestacks.exe. Is this something you use or can it be deleted. If you can delete I recommend using revouninstaller to completely remove. After removing please perform the process explorer steps above again and test.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

I do use that program fairly often, but if it is causing these errors then I can surely live without it.
Uninstalling it presently


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

At least test without it and see what happens. Maybe you can run it in a VM or maybe there is an update that helps as well.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I also found a few older drivers below that you should check for and update if found.

WinCDEmu virtual CDROM bus 3.6.0.0 SysProgs.org WinCDEmu 8/8/2011
http://wincdemu.sysprogs.org/

Realtek WLAN USB NDIS Driver 39163 1030.2.731.2015 Realtek Semiconductor Corporation Realtek WLAN Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter 10/29/2015
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend creating a Restore point before updating.


----------

